# Story of James Felton after his path diverged from McGrady's



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Interesting and sad story about James Felton, tangentially involving Tracy McGrady. I thought it might be of interest.

http://sports.espn.go.com/espnmag/story?id=3471118&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab7pos2


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

"The Dunk". I want to see that.

Sad story, though.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Sad.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Always sad to hear these "potential unfulfilled" stories like this. Its all about the attitude.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> "The Dunk". I want to see that.


I quickly tried to search for it but couldn't find it.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

http://www.nike.com/hyperdunkrecoverycenter/faq.html

Sad Story btw


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

well from what i read, dunk or not, the same thing would've happened to him....surprising how his wife couldnt turn him around considering she's obviously got her head on straight, the vice president of a large bank and why she didnt get him help is beyond me since obviously she's got money.


----------

